# New member greetings



## Danonath (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm a owner to a V6 which I'm currently collecting/ sourcing new parts for.

Finally posting as my time is usually spent searching the Net for parts after parts .

Looking forward to having the weather dry out and maybe by then I'll collected what I need to start underside rebuild .

Any help in both support and guidance will be most appreciated .

Dan


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dan, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 ownership.
Ask any questions in the MK1 section you will get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Danonath (Feb 11, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Dan, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 ownership.
> Ask any questions in the MK1 section you will get more replies.
> Hoggy.


Hello and thank you

Currently waiting on deliveries this moment . Lol. We're do I start with questions when it comes to doing the amount of work I'm going to be doing ??lol

List is vast and seems endless !!.. but saying that I must finish now what I've started , down to each bolt and nut attached to each new parts I'm purchasing (OE) once I start it's hard for me to stop !

Anyway my story starts here, so let's see we're it takes me .

Back to the window to see if the vans arrived ..lol


----------



## Danonath (Feb 11, 2017)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Thank you


----------

